# bulking and cutting cycles



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

wazup guys..im a filipino..5'5..currently 72kg..i just finished my 2 months bulking program...i did sustanon 250...500mg a week for 8 weeks and gained 10kg. my diet is good and appropriate and my workout is pretty solid and intense. been working out for 4 years but it has been only 1 year since i lifted seriously.

my question is...is doing 2 months of bulking enough? i gained a lot of mass during the couple of mass however i also grew a little bit fat...especially in the abdominal area. but im pretty sure that most of my gains are pure muscle.

should i do another 2 months of bulking? or go for my cutting program? what supplements/AAS do you recommend? 

thanks guys!


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol.... If you want more size then bulk again. Ifyour happy with the size then cut away.
Also I wouldn't say that 500mg test is really a bulk cycle, but that's mostly about what you eat not just the drugs cycled.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks man...i've been eating a lot and bumping up my calories during my bulking phase...however i got fat too...anyway tnx for the response!

what AAS do you use for cutting?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 20, 2011)

Like i said... The "cut" is more about what you stick in your face then the drugs used. There are drugs that are used for cutting like.....

Primo,masteron,winni and tren. With orals like winni, var and tbol.... Shit, u could do a cut with anadrol of you wanted to. 

Easy cutter is test prop at 150mg 3x wk for 6-8 wks with a VERY clean diet will do wonders for your body fat.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

ok man..tnx. appreciate the help!


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

is 21 too young to do AAS?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 20, 2011)

If your 21 and u already done a cycle..... Lol, it's to late now. IMO, yes to young.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

You didn't mention using an AI or doing pct and it sounds like you may not have. I would research those two thoroughly. Also if by a bulking cycle you just mean eating more to gain weight it's fine to go as long as you like, as for an AAS cycle there should be a limit if you intend to recover fully (rather than cruising which at 21 would be a pretty huge decision). 

The rest is up to you, if you don't like the fat you've accumulated start cutting. Bulk a little slower less time with a little less calories. If you feel fine at the bodyfat % you're at now then keep bulking. 2 months is not very long to bulk naturally but on cycle you can put on a good amount of mass. Really need a bit more info to give you any advice though.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha...too late now huh. oh well.

Some friends of mine told me that it is not necessary to do pct after doing only 1 cycle.is it necessary or is not necessary to do a pct after doing my first cycle of sustanon..i just finished my last dose of sustanon 250 last week..i did 500mg a week, 2 different doses, Mondays  and Thursdays.

maybe ill start cutting now...i hate being fat.hmmm....should i do more AAS? what's your opinion guys? 


the info is much appreciated. tnx for the help!


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 20, 2011)

tnx for the info digitalash. really appreciate it dude.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes you absolutely need a pct after each and every cycle. You also should not start cutting now as your test levels are low and you will lose wayyy more muscle. You just finished sust last week, so by next week you will probably start feeling kind of shitty and start losing weight. You should get some clomid immediately bro, extremepeptide.com carries it but I don't know how quickly it will ship to you in the phillipines.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 21, 2011)

so i will go easy on my workouts then? i understand that i must start clomid 3 weeks after my last susta shot...is that correct? and that it must run for another 3 weeks? 300mg on the first day...100on the next 10 days and 50mg on the last 10 days...correct?

already got a supplier man...and hopefully i can get it within 24-72 hrs.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't need to go easy on the workouts really, unless you're doing crazy high volume right now. Just keep your calories pretty high and keep training, and start the clomid around 14 days after your last injection. If you reduce your calories now while you're not recovered to try and cut weight, you will lose alot more muscle. Just focus on maintaining what you've gained for now and you can cut later when you've recovered.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok got it. tnx man!


damn...this website saved my ass! haha


----------

